# (MK6 GOLF 2.5) Dyno run with Unitronic stage 2, CAI, usp catted midpipe and gti catback.



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I just dynoed and I am more dissapointed than I am satisfied but I expected it. Some of you here may have seen my post about me being dissapointed about the tune. I went to dyno out of curiosity with the new tune. One positive thing is that the entire rev range has a gain. The torque was a decent gain too. Dyno dynamics are conservatives dynos and have a true load so torque values are typically lower on these dynos. My shop pulled up the old dyno run I did back awhile ago and overlaid it with the dyno I did today which is nice. * Blue line is old dyno run new one from today is red*. The previous dyno(blue line) did 163 WHP and 156.7 WTQ. So about 4 hp max gain and 11ish gain in torque. Previous dyno run was done last september with carbonio CAI and a straight through 2.25 magnaflow and nothing else. Today's run is with unitronic stage 2, carbonio CAI, USP catted midpipe and a mk6 gti catback. I ran 93 octane on both runs. Unitronic tune worth the money... no. You can certainly do other things for your car for over 700$ but me being power hungry I wanted to do the simple performance stuff first. I am aware 2.5's are not the best tuning platform as its a small na engine inside of a not so light car but I wanted to see what it could do with some basic stuff. 

I asked my local tuner about a refund and he said he will not charge me again so I am still contemplating that. He is a really good guy and talked to me for awhile about the tune and stuff. Having said that the car is just a tad stronger and throttle tip in is more aggressive and the torque curve is a little smoother. You can see the increase in redline in the dyno as well and it certainly sounds sexy up high. One thing to note WHERE IS THE 6500rpm redline unitronic has?? I am certainly happy that I am providing more info about the 2.5 however and exploring the waters with a 2.5 is certainly interesting. 











*THIS IS THE OLD DYNO RUN CHART BY ITSELF BACK IN SEPTEMBER *


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Bummer dude, 

Im sure a lot of us, including me, are grateful that you shared the results and tested those waters. I hope in some ways you get your cash back if Uni is lying about the gains they say you should be getting. 

I still look forward to seeing your ride one of these days. A buddy and I are going to euro hanger if your down.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> Bummer dude,
> 
> Im sure a lot of us, including me, are grateful that you shared the results and tested those waters. I hope in some ways you get your cash back if Uni is lying about the gains they say you should be getting.
> 
> I still look forward to seeing your ride one of these days. A buddy and I are going to euro hanger if your down.


 no prob. As for a refund there is a 30day money back satisfaction thing with unitronic. Id be getting like 600$ back. But unitronic claims 194 crank hp which is what I am at considering 167whp is like 192 hp with 15% loss but still, the gains are not that much. I gained more from the cai and exhaust. Im still deciding what to do as I really still want to have my car be flashed. I just may have to take out the ecu and ship it to c2 as they just finished their mk6 2.5 software. But I don't want to take it out myself. Im not much of a car meet kinda guy and my car looks stock on the outside so idk. Eventually though.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

If I ever get my car back i waanna do a dyno day here in FL for all the 2.5s. It'll be interesting to see how my 08 compares to newer engines. I know mechanically they are identical, but just to see how well it holds up.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> If I ever get my car back i waanna do a dyno day here in FL for all the 2.5s. It'll be interesting to see how my 08 compares to newer engines. I know mechanically they are identical, but just to see how well it holds up.


 mechanically they are SIMILAR... but the biggest diff is the ECU. 

it makes it to be 2 different things... we already have a locatiin... if you find a portable dyno, we could have a dyno day!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

you can't really compare numbers though if its a different dyno.


----------

